# 14" Rhyan Craft Mod.Complete!! pics



## Victor Coar (Jun 1, 2008)

Alright Guys here we go..
I was able to get started on the project this weekend! I found the primer and paints at a combination of Wal Mart and AutoZone. Primer was the Duplicolor self etching primer (green). On the interior of the boat I used Duplicolor acrylic enamel and the interior bottom I used the Duplicolor spatter Paint (trunk paint) On the exterior of the boat I used Duplicolor acrylic enamel.

I have not painted the Hull yet and I am not sure if I should. I would like to go with a light grey but am afraid that the paint will not be durable enough. Please tell me your thoughts on this.

Light blue 2 small cans.
Dark blue 1 large can
Grey 2 large cans
spatter paint (floor) 5 cans
White 2 large cans.
Primer 4 cans.

I have also started the framing for the deck. Please letme know what you think and here are some photos...


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 1, 2008)

Looks great! 8)


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 3, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## Jim (Jun 3, 2008)

Victor,
The shot from the outside looks good. Can you take closeup of the inside? How is the framing coming along?


----------



## Ouachita (Jun 3, 2008)

The paint job looks really nice. Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Jun 3, 2008)

Looking good! Looking forward to more pics as you progress!


----------



## caddyjosh (Jun 4, 2008)

That looks great nice job man


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 4, 2008)

You plan sounds good - keep us updated


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 9, 2008)

Some of you may already know this, I used the duplicolor spatter paint for the bottom interior of my boat I went out this weekend and much of the paint washed right off! I know that it was not acrylic enamel but I thought since it was trunk paint it would be durable. I was wrong. The rest of the paint looks great so, lesson learned. more pics to come.


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear it. You learn something new every day......


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the paint problem, Victor.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 25, 2008)

I have started to lay some carpet, before I went too far I snapped these photos of the back decking...this section is 2x4's and 1/2" plywood


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 25, 2008)

That's nice woodworking! 8) 8)


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

Wow man awesome!  Is it going to be removable? =D>


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 25, 2008)

yes Jim I wanted to make it removable since I am getting some water. I hope I can just remove the floors and open the rear and front hatches to dry it out until I can figure a way to seal the bottom. also I might want to deck the whole front when the boys get bigger.Any opinions welcome!!


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

Did you find the source of where the water comes in?


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 25, 2008)

No I haven't but when I do what would be my next move? I filled it with water in the beginning and none leaked out.so I took it out and I saw water coming in at the plug so I went and bought a new one which was very tight I then painted the bottom (interior) and took it out again more water, and I ruined the paint. #-o


----------



## Jim (Jun 25, 2008)

It was coming in from where the plug was? Or around the plug...the aluminum part?


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 25, 2008)

Since you put it that way I guess I should look a little more closely. =D> I have to laugh at my ignorance!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 25, 2008)

Once you find it a little J-B Weld will fix you up


----------



## brewfish (Jun 25, 2008)

If you still can't identify the problem area after re-checking the drain plug area you can always got the steelflex route. This stuff looks bad a$$ once dried on the hull. All rivets and seams get encased beneath a tough hard shell of this stuff. 

The best part is the price, it's some of the cheapest stuff of it's kind that i've found. 42$ per gallon is best price around IMHO plus if you don't need a whole gallon you can buy it by the quart. Can't do that with Gluvit and other brands and they go for 100$ bucks or better a gallon. 

Good luck with the leak....i can recall the every couple hour ritual of bailing out my old jon -never agian :roll:


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 26, 2008)

I called Fasco today and they said the price was 99.00 a gallon is there somewhere else you are getting this stuff?


----------



## brewfish (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok Fasco is the right place. There are 2 version of the Steelflex - the one that I bought was the Steelflex 9X







You need to tell them that you want the old Steelflex 9X - the stuff that has been around since the 60's and that does not have teflon in it. The 100$ a gallon stuff is the newer stuff and is suppose to be super slick, hence the teflon & possibly other additives and also the much heftier price tag. The old stuff is still nice and slick IMHO, it's not like it dries rough or anything like that.

1 gallon of the old Steelflex 9X was $42.00 + $7.00 4 oz jar of gray pigment and i think it cost like $15.00 to have it shipped. You will have to send them either a check or money order in the mail as they don't accept credit cards. On the plus side though they ship it out as soon as they receive a check and the customer service has been outstanding every time I called with questions.


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 30, 2008)

New Pics!


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 30, 2008)

Nice work, and pics. Thanks for posting! 8)


----------



## Victor Coar (Jul 2, 2008)

I found the leak!! I decided to fill the boat with water again and I wasn't going give up until it leaked. sure enough the leak was way up on the transom it was a loose bolt going through the plywood I was able to tighten the bolts until water stopped leaking but I think i will go to the hardware store today and pick up some rubber washers to help. If there is any reason not to do this please let me know. Or if you have a better idea.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 2, 2008)

Might try some 3M Marine Sealant (can't recall the actual number). Comes in a tube (white or clear), and can be found at Walmart in the sporting/boat section.


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you all for the advice and encouragement on this project. I have 3 or 4 small details I would like to fix but for the most part the tigershark is complete. Please allow me to bore you with the details...
Image 1 is a photo of the tackle hatch next to the seat. there are 4 of them on the boat including a large storage area in the rear. Inside the hatches I put a very small tap light I was able to pick these up at harbor freight (pic2). I put 3 cup holders in the deck and I found these nifty trays at walmart on sale. They fit into the cupholders and can be used as a place to rig or to put a sandwich I wrapped the bottoms for a snug fit (pics 3 and 4). Since I wanted to keep the boat neat and tidy I used some eye hooks and bungee cords to create a place to stuff a jacket, net etc.(pic5). I bought new seats,swivels and pedestals. I added a snap to the back so I could always have a towel handy, as well as some pvc pipe to clamp an umbrella too in case of intense heat(I dont think they will hold up in rain or really heavy wind) (pics 6 and 7). Since my son wanted to name the boat TIGERSHARK I decided to add some heavy duty tape to the front sort of like a flying tiger (This is also a tribute to the vets out there! Thank you!) The trailer has been repainted and all new hardware added with the exception of wheels and rims which need re greasing. Please leave comments as to what you like or dislike about my boat. here are the pics! oh by the way we will be getting a motor next season...and the tigershark decal!


----------



## dedawg1149 (Sep 22, 2008)

the boat looks great =D> excellent work


----------



## jkbirocz (Sep 22, 2008)

Great work, your boat looks super clean and functional. I like the paintjob too =D>


----------



## Zum (Sep 22, 2008)

Boat looks real nice.
Great job.


----------



## phased (Sep 22, 2008)

man I like it all! Great job...great looking boat! I really like the little tray. Would you have a brand name of it? I have not seen anything like that at my wallyworld.


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't remember the brand name but it was in the automotive section by the cup holders and floor mats when I bought them they were on clearance for 3.99 they sell them as a tray for your cellphone or pda. I hope this helps, sorry.


----------



## phased (Sep 22, 2008)

thanks man. I will have to check out the wallyworlds all around. Tried online but but no luck.


----------



## Victor Coar (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments!!


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow! Outstanding job! 8)


----------



## Waterwings (Sep 29, 2008)

Your paint job reminded of a WWII PT Boat:








Photo from https://www.battleshipcove.com/exhibits.htm


----------



## Jim (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow man killer job! :beer:

You have a bigger picture of the paint job you can email me or pm me?


----------



## russ010 (Oct 16, 2008)

Killer boat - literally!! that is one awesome paint job.

I thought about doing something like that, but when I saw how bright blue my boat was, I decided against it. 

Great Work!


----------



## medtoolman (Feb 10, 2010)

My Father in Law just picked up a 13 ft. boat that looks very simular to yours before your project for my 17 year old son. He has a passion for fishing and after seeing your boat completed, he and I are very pumped to get started on his here soon. I hope you do not mind if we follow what you have done to yours on the inside. It looks great! Thanks for sharing your ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 11, 2010)

Yes, wondefull job man, I am actually looking for a 14 V hull, tryoing to do something similar, that front seat, how stable is that that close to the front? if you are alone that is.


----------



## Worwa09 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey,
I'm new to this cite because i want to turn my very old tin boat just like this one before you re did it. I was wondering after you built the front deck, how did you keep it in place. Did you screw it in and did you put plywood over the 2 by 4's after.


----------



## minicuda (Apr 15, 2010)

Love the teeth been wanting to paint some on mine for awhile. You beat me to it now I must copy you.


----------



## wedco (Oct 9, 2010)

great boat


----------



## SaltyBuckster (Oct 10, 2010)

Very nice job.


----------



## Victor Coar (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow thanks everybody! I haven't been here for a while so here are my answers- yes the front is stable I am 6 ft and 185lbs Ymmv if you are taller or heavier.

All of the boat is removable. I built everything over the top of the existing seats,then the 2 floor pieces hold everything in place. I put joist hangars on the seat pcs,dropped 2x4's into the hangars and put plywood over the top to make the floors.there is nothing touching the bottom of the boat.


----------



## tccanoe (Oct 28, 2010)

What I like best about your boat is the big smile on the little boy's face in the build pictures. God's blessings.


----------



## Victor Coar (Apr 21, 2011)

my perfect wife bought a stereo for my birthday so here we go again....


----------



## Victor Coar (Apr 21, 2011)

just need a top for this compartment and we are finished!


----------



## Littlec (Apr 21, 2011)

Hows that radio work drawing power from the batteries? I wanted to do this but am afraid w a trolling motor an radio it may be two hard on a battery or two


----------



## bcbouy (Apr 22, 2011)

i like the umbrella idea.i cant go binini top cuz we cant troll with the straps in the way.i went to golftown and picked up 2 golfcart umbrella holders and screwed them to the seatbacks.they unscrew for stowability and the mounts stay on the seat.total cost 30 bucks.im off to costco to see if they still have the 3 pack of giant golf umbrellas


----------



## Victor Coar (Apr 22, 2011)

I haven't tested that out. I have an optima battery that powers my trolling motor all day I sort of feel like this will not draw too much power- I will report back asaic if i end up in trouble- or not, depending on what kind of trouble it is.


----------



## Victor Coar (May 2, 2011)

Complete install!


----------



## RBuffordTJ (May 2, 2011)

Victor Coar said:


> Complete install!


I like it! very sharp =D>


----------



## Victor Coar (Jun 7, 2013)

Well Guys and gals the kids have grown quit a bit since the tigershark was modified. We have spilled bait,had the trolling motor repaired and repaired again.We were given a 5.5 horse evinrude which means we needed to modify. photos will be on the way as we progress.....


----------



## Fudoshin (May 10, 2015)

Hi I know this post is an old one, but you wouldn't happen to have a schematic of sorts I could follow do you? I inherited my grandpas boat (14') and I want to do the same set up for me and my five year old son. Any help would be greatly appreciated, GREAT BUILD!


----------



## derekdiruz (May 12, 2015)

I love what you've done to your little V bottom. It gives me some serious hope as for mine. Lol


----------

